# Drain Plug Question



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

We have a 07 32bhds and we are wondering if someone can tell us how to get the drain plug out of the hot water heater without screwing up the fitting. What size is the fitting suppose to be - our fitting already has rounded off corners from the previous owner.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure of the size, however, we replaced ours with one of these. Makes it super esy to drain. Found it at the HD store. Various sizes are available. Phillip and John

http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=1572


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

the size is 1/2" NPT or national pipe thread. http://www.folandsales.com/catalog.asp?pro...;showprevnext=1 James


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

jdpm said:


> I'm not sure of the size, however, we replaced ours with one of these. Makes it super esy to drain. Found it at the HD store. Various sizes are available. Phillip and John
> 
> http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=1572


I was tired of fighting with the old plug to get it in and out, which is almost impossible to do without ending up rounding off the corners because there isn't enough room to use a socket wrench at all, and just enough room to catch the corners with a crescent wrench. I had my plug replaced with one of these as well, and it makes the process much easier, no tools required at all. It does take a little longer to drain the hot water heater, because the plug doesn't actually come out so the channel for water flow is smaller, but the ease of use makes it worth the trade off in time.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Another point of view .....

I use a 3/4" socket with a 6" extention which fits on the plug easily. I prefer to remove/replace the standard plug and not use a fitting as discussed above because to "flush" you should have strong flow out of the HWH to remove all of the sediment. IMO if you use one of the fittings as described above you may flush the water - but leave sediment behind. But then again I could be completely wrong because I have nto ever tried to use one of the special fittings. Good luck.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Is your plug plastic or metal? My metal one is 1 1/8".

I am able to get on it with a socket and a breaker bar. ( no I don't have to crank on the plug. Only needed it to remove it the first time, but now it stays in the camper.)

If it is plastic, the edges probably got rounded due to the previous owner using pliers to get the plug out. Still workable, but easy enough to replace the plug and a valve type plug could work great.

If it is metal, then it probably has an anode bar on it. I am with daslobo. The anode can put a bit of sediment in the bottom that a valve may not let wash out. I remove mine completely each year and try to make sure any sediment is flushed out.

Which reminds me, probably due for a new rod for mine next year.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

If you replace the anode rod/plug with one of the drain plugs, what do you do for an anode rod? Without the anode rod, won't the tank corrode?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kmsjs said:


> If you replace the anode rod/plug with one of the drain plugs, what do you do for an anode rod? Without the anode rod, won't the tank corrode?


Its a drain plug/anode rod all in one.

If the camper is goingt o sit for more than 2 weeks without use (very unlikely). I open my low point drains and then open the vent on the HWH. this drains the lines and the HWH tank as well. (a few have disputed this but it does work this way on mine)

I take the rod out once or twice a season with a 1-1/8" socket and breaker after draining it as described above. very easy.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a plastic plug in our w/h. Takes a 7/8" socket. I use an extension and it reaches fine. Extension goes under the gas line and lines the socket up with the angle of the plug. Tank is aluminum, so there is no anode.
david :


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> If you replace the anode rod/plug with one of the drain plugs, what do you do for an anode rod? Without the anode rod, won't the tank corrode?


Its a drain plug/anode rod all in one.

If the camper is goingt o sit for more than 2 weeks without use (very unlikely). I open my low point drains and then open the vent on the HWH. this drains the lines and the HWH tank as well. (a few have disputed this but it does work this way on mine)

I take the rod out once or twice a season with a 1-1/8" socket and breaker after draining it as described above. very easy.
[/quote]
I have the same OB as you and I don't have an anode rod...the HWH installed in my unit is ceramic lined and according to the manufacturer does not require and anode...am I missing something here?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom W. said:


> If you replace the anode rod/plug with one of the drain plugs, what do you do for an anode rod? Without the anode rod, won't the tank corrode?


Its a drain plug/anode rod all in one.

If the camper is goingt o sit for more than 2 weeks without use (very unlikely). I open my low point drains and then open the vent on the HWH. this drains the lines and the HWH tank as well. (a few have disputed this but it does work this way on mine)

I take the rod out once or twice a season with a 1-1/8" socket and breaker after draining it as described above. very easy.
[/quote]
I have the same OB as you and I don't have an anode rod...the HWH installed in my unit is ceramic lined and according to the manufacturer does not require and anode...am I missing something here?
[/quote]
You have a 2007 I have a 2008. they must have made a change.... not uncommon.


----------

